# Caught a man playing with his organ at the weekend



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

Just walking past a church having a flower festival


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice, both hands is how I play it too.

But seriously I actually like this photo.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 13, 2013)

That title alone deserves *a virtual pint* from across the continent and across the Atlantic!


----------



## baturn (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm alittle shocked, as I don't think thats his organ!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> Nice, both hands is how I play it too.
> 
> But seriously I actually like this photo.



Bloody hell that makes a change


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

Derrel said:


> That title alone deserves *a virtual pint* from across the continent and across the Atlantic!



I will be having some real real ale tomorrow night :cheers:


----------



## amolitor (Jun 13, 2013)

I would like to see the shadows, especially lower right, a little darker. Otherwise this is quite lovely, well done!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

baturn said:


> I'm alittle shocked, as I don't think thats his organ!



It is, he takes it home every night


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I would like to see the shadows, especially lower right, a little darker. Otherwise this is quite lovely, well done!



This is one of my first scans with Vuescan pro, but i may have dodged a bit, will try a re scan, and thankyou, developed in DDX which i think will be my developer for HP5


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I would like to see the shadows, especially lower right, a little darker. Otherwise this is quite lovely, well done!



Any better ? i darkened the shadows with a soft light layer


----------



## amolitor (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, perfect.

It might be an optical illusion, but in the original the darkest tones ELSEWHERE in the frame (up in the pipes, for example) seem to be nice strong blacks, but for some reason those at the bottom of the frame felt weak. Possibly there's a light someplace I cannot "see" -- maybe a mass of white flowers just out of frame! Anyways.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Yes, perfect.
> 
> It might be an optical illusion, but in the original the darkest tones ELSEWHERE in the frame (up in the pipes, for example) seem to be nice strong blacks, but for some reason those at the bottom of the frame felt weak. Possibly there's a light someplace I cannot "see" -- maybe a mass of white flowers just out of frame! Anyways.




It may have been slight flare from the window, the hood on the Voightlander 28mmF2 is only about 10mm but i do like the sharpness and rendering


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Love this shot.  Very nice indeed.  Wish I could join you for some ale!  :cheers:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Yes, perfect.



Good eye, Amolitor.  I like this edit better.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Love this shot.  Very nice indeed.  Wish I could join you for some ale!  :cheers:



Thankyou, you can everyone is welcome


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Bloody hell that makes a change



Well now you can tell everyone that you satisfied me with your organ.


----------



## timor (Jun 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > That title alone deserves *a virtual pint* from across the continent and across the Atlantic!
> ...


How I said; just once a week ?, Man, in this world you need it every day...to keep proper level of humor.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2013)

timor said:


> How I said; just once a week ?, Man, in this world you need it every day...to keep proper level of humor.



No Friday and Saturday nights up too early to be drinking in the week sometimes go for a pint while walking the dog or have a half pint when i go out on the motorbikes


----------



## timor (Jun 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > How I said; just once a week ?, Man, in this world you need it every day...to keep proper level of humor.
> ...


You have such a English precision with this.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell that makes a change
> ...



I bet you say that to all the men...


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2013)

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




What i drink tonight and tomorrow night will make up for what i don't drink in the week


----------

